# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Картины по номерам на холсте

## acontinent

Рисовать в раннем возрасте любят почти все. Однако взрослым людям уже значительно сложнее заставить себя что-либо изобразить, ведь любого человека сдерживает отсутствие практических навыков и "таланта". Впрочем, и то и другое вовсе не обязательно с уникальными картинами по номерам. Поскольку они помогают создать серьёзную работу, которую не стыдно кому-либо показать и повесить на стену.
Принцип написания таких картин основывается на закрашивании пронумерованных зон определенными красками, которые также нумеруются. Сначала картина напоминает обычные раскраски. Но они намного сложнее и с точным планом работы. Поэтому написание картины не сильно отличается от работы с обычной детской раскраской. С тем лишь различием, что результат вас на самом деле поразит.
На выходе могут получиться красивые картины в любом жанре. Помимо этого можно создать репродукцию знаменитых шедевров мировых живописцев. Например, если вы мечтали нарисовать свою Мону Лизу, у вас появляется редкая возможность сделать это. Более подробно об этом интересном процессе вы можете узнать на сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Покупая подобные картины, вы сразу можете увидеть итоговый результат, который получается. И такой результат, безусловно, поражает, ведь больше походит на работу опытных художников. Но в этом и содержится прелесть таких картин, ведь нарисовать что-либо подобное может даже тот, кто вообще никогда не держал кисть. Требуется лишь следовать инструкции и у вас все получится. 
При этом, картины по номерам (полный набор из холста и красок) очень доступны по стоимости. Так что многие приобретают их на постоянной основе в качестве любимого хобби или для подарка.

----------

